# Astonishing Amount of Hair. Grooming tips?



## Melody

My husband and I are first-time shepherd owners and I cannot believe how much hair this dog loses! We got her at our local animal shelter and prior to that I doubt she'd seen a brush for years, possibly not ever. Any tricks? Or is this just the way it is with a shepherd? 
She is a fabulous dog, but does not like to be bathed, hates the blower even more which is what i was counting on to blow out a lot of hair. Any tips? I brush her every day with the conventional tools -slicker brush, fine comb, zoom groom - but it just keeps coming. I have not yet tried a furminator but have heard raves. I've given her two baths and, with difficulty, two blow dries so far. They removed an astronomical amount of hair, but she still sheds like a maniac.
I posted a couple of weeks ago about how she was depressed after having surgery, but she's like a different dog now. Prior to the surgery she was reluctant to go outside, scared of the front yard, not terribly social, wouldn't eat very well and generally unhappy. Nothing that overtly indicated she was in pain. 48 hours after the surgery and her attitude completely changed! We're thrilled and are so happy with her. 
Unfortunately, she hates being in front of the camera more than I do. This dog positively refuses to allow me to take a picture of her. I could only get this one of her watching the squirrels wreck my birdfeeders. And you can tell she's a bit miffed that I am taking her picture. Immediately prior to this moment her ears forward, but as soon as she hears the camera focusing, she's irritated!


----------



## Good_Karma

I can't think of any good advice for you, I've learned to accept the hair. Try the furminator and it may help. We use one here a couple times a month but I can't really see a huge difference in shedding.

Very nice looking dog by the way! All comfy on her pillow. I guess if you really get sick of all that hair, you can send her to me.


----------



## Stosh

She's beautiful! Ours don't shed that much- I know it's hard to believe. I think it has a lot to do with their diets. My mom has a shepherd that sheds enough to cover another dog every day, but mine, maybe a handful each day. We're both in warm states so it's not a climate difference. I've read that the people who feed raw don't have shedding complaints and our dogs eat primarily raw with some grain free kibble. Must be the difference.

Our Uschi is such a ham that she poses then waits to hear the camera click before she moves- our last female Omy was just like yours- hated the camera!


----------



## Samba

She is very pretty dog. 

It sounds like you have the right tools for grooming. I end with a comb... first the large end and then the fine tooth part to get undercoat. 

I use a really good shampoo. After the first shampoo, I use a conditioner. Furminator makes one. I use the Furminator one and I also have one by Isle of Dogs and the Botanical Conditioner from #1 All Systems. Once the conditioner is on, I use a Zoom Groom to get it into the coat. Alot of hair usually comes out with the conditioner. Because the conditioner can make the coat so flat, I wash it out with a second shampoo. Then the rinse, rinse, rinse like crazy. 

This takes some time, but it really gets hair out. Hopefully you have a strong dog blow dryer and she will get used to it. 
Blow any hair left and use a pin finishing brush as the coat is nearly dry to separate the hairs and take any loose coat left.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang

The way the outside of her looks (and acts) is affected by the stuff you put INSIDE of her - her food.

Ever since switching my dogs to raw I have seen a HUGE decrease in shedding. I have lived with 4 Shepherds and only had "lots" of hair around the house when they would blow their winter coats.

Other than that I could sweep or vacuum once a week and have no trouble - and that was WITHOUT brushing the dogs much.

As for the blower - you need to TRAIN her to accept having it used on her. First just get her used to the noise. Turn it on then walk her towards it. Don't get too close - if she shows any reaction you went too close. Give her lots of treats then turn and walk away. Keep this up, moving closer ONLY when she shows no reaction at that distance.

Once you get her to the point where she can stand right next to it you are ready for the next step. Leave it off, walk her up to it, reach down and take the hose, turn it on, give her TONS of treats, turn it off and walk away.

Keep doing this until you can start moving the nozzle closer to her. Eventually you should be able to direct the flow of air right on her.

Again - go SLOW and use VERY HIGH VALUE treats - like pieces of chicken or hot dogs.


----------



## W.Oliver

At times like these I find it very settling to embrace the postivies. You may have discovered GSD hair gets everywhere. Take comfort in knowing it offers an amazing amount of fiber. I have five childern along with my wife and I, all seven of us are very regular. oke:


----------



## Samba

What wine goes with undercoat ?


----------



## Zoeys mom

I brush Zoe daily and feed a grain free diet, but she still sheds like no other. I can vacuum twice a day and still have hair, but I've learned to accept she's hairy


----------



## W.Oliver

Samba said:


> What wine goes with undercoat ?


We recommend a Merlot to accompany sable, bicolor, or black and a nice Chardonnay for b&t, and you guessed it, white. :toasting:

For the kids, we offer a nice Welches in place of the Merlot, and Motts rather Chardonnay.


----------



## Melody

Thanks for the advice. Training with the blower is going to be a must. I don't have one at home so we go to the dog wash. I'd rather do it myself than take her to the groomer, so we're going to work on it some more with the high-value treats, as suggested. 
I really think a lot of this is leftover from her never being groomed. She's actually has less hair coming off today than before the bath yesterday and she looks so nice and shiny!
Overall, though, I think we're just going to have to deal with a lot of hair. That's fine. She's worth it.


----------



## Samba

After the bath, some hair is going to let go. Brush and comb for a few days afterward to get the stuff that is letting go. 

I have 5 dogs in the house and they all shed. Keep telling yourself it could be worse! My ceiling fans are often sporting "fringe" on the blades.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

When you get a dog from a shelter you have to deal with however many years prior of who knows what - bad food, no food, no bathing, no grooming, etc. and wait for all that to come out through the skin, really - and the fur. The amount of fur that can come off one of these dogs is spectacular in comparison to a dog you've owned for life or a long time. 

I have a foster right now who has been with me since February and with 2 months off for HW tx is soon to be on bath #4 and bath #5 is scheduled at the groomer. I have to say what the groomer can do compared to what I do is phenomenal. Her grooming lasts 3-4 weeks, whereas mine lasts about 2 - with him - with a "normal" dog both would last much longer. He has years of yard stink and poor nutrition and the smell comes back, as does the amount of coat being constantly blown as he gets healthier and healthier. Just for some perspective on the difference between a beloved house dog and a formerly neglected dog. 

I would find a great groomer and go in with her.

My foster dog - or part of him - Bath #2 - and I had been grooming him all along: 









Someone else using the blower - much better than the person you are learning to trust using it!


----------



## blueshepherd

I am a dog groomer by trade. My munchkins go into the shop with me once a month to get bathed and blown out with the high pressure dryer. Then we sit with the furminator and get to work pulling out the undercoat. It helps a bunch. If I don't do that I would never keep up with the shedding!


----------



## Lilie

I have a long coat GSD. I find it's much easier to groom outside, cleaning out the brush often and putting the hair in a bag. When I groom in the house, all I see is hair flying every where. Outside, it doesn't matter to me....unless I have an open drink...


----------



## Melody

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> When you get a dog from a shelter you have to deal with however many years prior of who knows what - bad food, no food, no bathing, no grooming, etc. and wait for all that to come out through the skin, really - and the fur. The amount of fur that can come off one of these dogs is spectacular in comparison to a dog you've owned for life or a long time.


She smelled awful when we brought her home but that's worn off by now as she gets healthier. Her coat is really starting to look nice. Our schipperke has an incredible undercoat, but he doesn't really shed too much. I keep him brushed, but it was the same situation as with the shepherd. He came from a rescue and I combed pounds of hair out of him in the first few weeks we had him. I am hoping things go the same route with Violet!


----------



## Stogey

Melody said:


> Thanks for the advice. Training with the blower is going to be a must. I don't have one at home so we go to the dog wash. I'd rather do it myself than take her to the groomer, so we're going to work on it some more with the high-value treats, as suggested.
> I really think a lot of this is leftover from her never being groomed. She's actually has less hair coming off today than before the bath yesterday and she looks so nice and shiny!
> Overall, though, I think we're just going to have to deal with a lot of hair. That's fine. She's worth it.


I use my leaf blower on DJ after bathes. He absolutely loves it !


----------



## ba1614

I'm another believer in the Furminator. We brush daily with our regular 2 sided wire/nylon brush, and every couple weeks with the Furminator. There's still some hairballs around, but not bad, and it's manageable. 
It was a nightmare this spring until we found out about this thing.


----------



## Anja1Blue

Samba said:


> After the bath, some hair is going to let go. Brush and comb for a few days afterward to get the stuff that is letting go.
> 
> I have 5 dogs in the house and they all shed. Keep telling yourself it could be worse! My ceiling fans are often sporting "fringe" on the blades.


 Ditto on the ceiling fans!  which reminds me I have to get up there and clean the blades.....(thank you Swiffer!!!)
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## PaddyD

Oliver has the best attitude. They are called German Shedders for a reason. I found that using high quality foods reduced shedding significantly during 'non-shedding' season. But females will shed in the spring/summer. Mine did May - July and has stopped for the time being.
Went from daily brushing to every 2 weeks.
:laugh::smirk:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Wow, she is GORGEOUS! So glad to hear she's becoming a happy dog!

I can't really help with the shedding thing, they aren't called German Shedders for nothing.

But GENERALLY they do shed worse twice a year. Early spring for me, and for some reason both my girls are blowing their coats right now. 

It helps some if I can take them outside and comb them down once a week. And taking them swimming also seems to float away alot of the hair. 

But they still shed...


----------



## jakeandrenee

I am beginning to get scared...as Jake is 6 months and I guess this spring I will experience "blowing the coat"! Reading these posts are freaking me out! LOL


----------



## bratt

*shedding*

I have to agree im getting nervous about all the shedding. I knew that they did a lot. I don't mind grooming. I see it as bonding time. But i will have to try and keep up on the hair around the house or my boyfriend will freak out. Can anyone reccomend a great pet hair vaccum? When washing their bed covers, blankets, towels etc. how do you keep it from messing up your washer? Besides the furminator what other tools are a must have? If not doing the RAW food diet what are some of the higher quality dog foods out there?


----------



## Asche-zu-Staub

i used to make entire litters of puppies with Stauba's hair. lol. now that she's on a raw diet, it takes 3 days of brushing before i have to empty her brush. maybe a better kibble would help if you don't want to take the RAW plunge! they have RAW (like evo) kibbles too


----------



## clearcreekranch

That wine thing is the funniest that I have heard in a while. If you don't like a little dog/cat hair with your meal, don't come to my house, eat at home. LOL


----------



## clearcreekranch

I would worry so much about the washer; I wash horse blankets, dog towels, and rugs and my last washer lasted 12 years.


----------



## KZoppa

lol i've heard breeders get asked the question of how much do GSDs shed? One breeders response was "Twice a year. The first half of the year and the second half of the year". its totally true. I'm a firm believer in the furminator and am anxiously wanting one of my own so i can stop borrowing the neighbors! my dogs shed like mad no matter what diet they're on. Thats just what mine do. We're brush them and my husbands dog will look right at me when i'm done and proceed to scratch a mountain of fur off even AFTER i've stopped getting fur from him. He just has this "You missed a spot" look on his face and prances off like the fairy dog i'm convinced he is. Its a lot of fur but you learn to adjust. She's a gorgeous dog BTW. Riley always has this annoyed thing going on whenever i pull the camera out.


----------



## PaddyD

Good food, amen. My dog sheds May- July. The rest of the year is very light. Bath twice a year. Brush as needed.


----------

